# Ouvrir deux applications en même temps...



## Neworleans231 (29 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour,
J'aimerais savoir s'il est possible d'ouvrir deux apps sur la fenêtre d'accueil de mon iPhone XS en même temps, soit ouvrir Coyote et qu'il apparaisse dans la fenêtre et est actif, alors que j'ai une autre app ouverte, Google Map par ex. ? J'ai questionné Coyote qui me dit qu'il faut activer "Overlay" sur l'app. mais pas permis ni vu, même après désinstallation et réinstallation, ou alors autoriser la superposition des App dans réglages ? je ne trouve pas...
Merci d'avance ;-)


----------

